# cloth lids



## eur0pein (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi i wanted to know if a cloth lid on a insect cup would be enough ventilation for a l4 ghost mantis. Answers are appreciated


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 20, 2010)

i think so


----------



## ismart (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, a cloth lid is fine.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2010)

I use em all the time!


----------



## eur0pein (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks everyone i was getting worried because i had some thing like that happen to my first mantis and i swore it wouldn't happen again.


----------



## Woodbox (Aug 20, 2010)

I make mantis cages out of disposable plastic food containers. You can get nice 4 packs for a dollar or so. Nice cheap containers. I cut a big hole in the top and tape cheescloth to the hole. Cheesecloth wont keep fruit flies in. When you are using anything that feeds on fruit flies, put tin foil over the cheesecloth. If no light gets through, the flies stay away and don't get through the cloth to escape.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 21, 2010)

Woodbox said:


> I make mantis cages out of disposable plastic food containers. You can get nice 4 packs for a dollar or so. Nice cheap containers. I cut a big hole in the top and tape cheescloth to the hole. Cheesecloth wont keep fruit flies in. When you are using anything that feeds on fruit flies, put tin foil over the cheesecloth. If no light gets through, the flies stay away and don't get through the cloth to escape.


Unfortunately, the foil will also eliminate air circulation. Fine window screen is designed to keep mosquitoes out, so it should work for fruit flies, too. Also, there's always good old panty hose, if all else fails, though it might be hard to secure in place.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 21, 2010)

And if u don't have pantyhose, please ask someone u know for them, don't go poking thru other people garbage and coming up with them, no one will believe what u tell them, especially the po po:lol:


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have pantyhose! You can have mine. :blink: 

-Kevin


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 21, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> I have pantyhose! You can have mine. :blink:
> 
> -Kevin


haha, u the man!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Aug 22, 2010)

I use a few layers of cheese cloth, but you might have to change it every week or so.


----------



## nebrakacinese (Oct 1, 2010)

Just wondering every one.Would old T-shirts cut into square works thanks.Lately ive been using stainless steel screens.


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2010)

chinese ne said:


> Just wondering every one.Would old T-shirts cut into square works thanks.Lately ive been using stainless steel screens.


Yes. For the 32 oz insect cups I prefer the cloth lids made for the purpose.


----------

